# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot syntec

## syntecvietnam

Robot 6 trục Syntec trong ứng dụng gắp đặt phôi tự động.

#Syntec #Robot #Robotgắpphôi

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr. Thọ 0938332829
Thông tin sản phẩm công ty truy cập website: http://vnsyntec.com.vn/

----------

